

Countering Trusting Trust - jervisfm
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/01/countering_trus.html

======
fpgeek
That's a cool trick - almost as clever as the trusting trust attack itself.
And (thinking of other contemporaneous debates), an excellent example of the
advantages of a having diverse set of implementations of the same building
blocks.

